# Harley/indian



## JO BO (May 23, 2006)

Always looking for anything either Harley Davidson or Indian. Complete bicycles or just a single part. Let me know what you have.Thanks JO BO


----------



## kimmysandhu (Sep 13, 2010)

visit www.kwcycles.com indian bicycle co


----------



## bud poe (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think that was the type of "Indian" bicycle he was looking for, but kind of a cool site...
Bud


----------



## BreezyRider (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a 1951 Indian Scout with a vintage child carrier.  $250.00 OBO  Can send pics on request.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2010)

ebay is good.


----------



## mikecuda (May 30, 2021)

I bought this 1952 Indian Scout that is untouched and all original  ( I have the original seat, but the leather is gone)  off Ebay several years ago for $125. local pickup.  It's one of the nicest riding bikes I ever owned. Here is a photo of it on display at the AACA Museum in Hershey, PA for the Indian motorcycle exhibit.   My little Scout was sitting 8 feet away from the oldest Indian motorcycle on planet Earth.  I also got all the original paperwork for my Scout event the dealer literature.   Honored to own this bike.


----------



## kahloop1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Is your bike still on display?


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 18, 2021)

kahloop1 said:


> Is your bike still on display?



The Indian display is over at the Museum.  I put it back in my private Collection.


----------



## kahloop1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks, I have a couple of those, but not sure how original they are. If yours was still on display I was going to go have a look..


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 18, 2021)

kahloop1 said:


> Thanks, I have a couple of those, but not sure how original they are. If yours was still on display I was going to go have a look..



Let me know what info you need.  I'm go over to my area where the bike is tomorrow.  i can take photos for you.


----------

